# The Death of Marco Pantani - Book Raffle



## BIGSESAL (3 Aug 2009)

Kindly passed on to me by John the Monkey. A great read that will give you a big insight into pro cycling. If you would like it just say. Names will be drawn from a hat on Sunday evening and book posted on Monday morning. All I ask is that you pass it on as well.


----------



## Bigtwin (3 Aug 2009)

Yes please!


----------



## Landslide (3 Aug 2009)

Me please!


----------



## addictfreak (3 Aug 2009)

Add me to the list. Thanks


----------



## iLB (3 Aug 2009)

yes please


----------



## lazyfatgit (3 Aug 2009)

me too please!


----------



## ComedyPilot (3 Aug 2009)

Yes please


----------



## Archie (3 Aug 2009)

Yes. Please!


----------



## Tynan (5 Aug 2009)

Tynan!


----------



## montage (5 Aug 2009)

please


----------



## PpPete (5 Aug 2009)

And me !


----------



## Sh4rkyBloke (8 Aug 2009)

Me please.


----------



## BIGSESAL (9 Aug 2009)

And the winner is...

...ilovebikes

Please PM your address and the book will be in the mail.


----------



## iLB (9 Aug 2009)

YEY!! YEY!!   YEY!! YEY!!

bigsesal you have PM


----------



## mike e (9 Aug 2009)

ilovebikes said:


> YEY!! YEY!!   YEY!! YEY!!
> 
> bigsesal you have PM



So now when you've read this you'll be even faster up hills


----------



## jig-sore (14 Aug 2009)

mike e said:


> So now when you've read this you'll be even faster up hills



not really, but you will realise what a spoilt, selfish druggie pantani was


----------

